# Tamron SP 85mm F1.8 Di VC USD to be Announced Next Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

```
<p>It appears Tamron is set to announce the Tamron SP 85mm F1.8 Di VC USD for Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts.</p>
<p>Tamron recently teased new lenses coming for CP+.</p>
<p>Will you be buying one? I’ll assume it’s going to be priced quite aggressively.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 19, 2016)

I am more eagre to find out what that other lens being teased is. I hope its a FF 60mm f/2.8 macro with Usd, weather sealing and VC. I will preorder that lens on the day of announcement itself.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

The best news? We'll probably get a new Dustin review!


----------



## The Supplanter (Feb 19, 2016)

slclick said:


> The best news? We'll probably get a new Dustin review!



Ha! You're right! Dude loves Tamron.


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 19, 2016)

This looks nice and exciting release! I'm kinda glad I got the SIgma 85mm though since I did want an f1.4, regardless I'm excited to see what it has to offer!


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 19, 2016)

This is the lens I've been waiting on Canon to produce. I may have to pick this up to hold me over. I sold my 85/1.8 because I just wasn't happy with it until about f/2.5. If this lens is great wide open, it's more than likely ending up in my bag.

EDIT: I would rather it be an f/1.4 but seeing as how Sigma is unlikely to stabilize an 85/1.4... well...


----------



## Connected (Feb 19, 2016)

Cant wait to see Sigma art 85 1.4 vs tamron 85 1.8. The one that renders a better bokeh will have my money.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2016)

Tamron has designed the Batis 85mm f/1.8 for Zeiss (Sony E-mount), which is a decent lens. No wonder they want to make a similar lens for the more popular systems like Canon.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 19, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> I am more eagre to find out what that other lens being teased is. I hope its a FF 60mm f/2.8 macro with Usd, weather sealing and VC. I will preorder that lens on the day of announcement itself.



... I need f/2.0, less then ~ 800 EUR/$ and stellar overall IQ to do the same. But basically a standard macro in terms of FF is very very interesting especially with VC on board.


----------



## funkboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Tamron is really hitting it out of the park lately.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I am more eagre to find out what that other lens being teased is. I hope its a FF 60mm f/2.8 macro with Usd, weather sealing and VC. I will preorder that lens on the day of announcement itself.
> ...



Exactly my idea .
Making the same kind of lenses the market is already flooded with, is not smart. We need something new and useful. I doubt that many Canon and Nikon 85/1.8 users would trade their $400 lenses for the $800 third party alternative, so it better be F1.4. Canon 85/1.8USM is old (1992 old), but still kickin.


----------



## vscd (Feb 19, 2016)

If you could live with f2, you maybe could also live with f2.8 (best for portrait @2 metres). --> Take the fabulous Canon 100L Makro and have a full Makro with Hybrid-IS, weathersealing and less than $800...

I know a lot of people who use this (little) longer focal length for portrait. combined with fantastic colors and sharpness. If I need the light and bokeh, I take the 85L anyway


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

vscd said:


> If you could live with f2, you maybe could also live with f2.8 (best for portrait @2 metres). --> Take the fabulous Canon 100L Makro and have a full Makro with Hybrid-IS, weathersealing and less than $800...
> 
> I know a lot of people who use this (little) longer focal length for portrait. combined with fantastic colors and sharpness. If I need the light and bokeh, I take the 85L anyway



I use 150/2.8 Macro. Brilliant lens, a bit heavy though.


----------



## NorbR (Feb 19, 2016)

Unless Tamron plays stupid games with the regional prices like they did with the 35mm and 45mm (who stood at 1k CHF here in Switzerland for a while at introduction), then I'll buy one of those as soon as it's available.


----------



## Zv (Feb 19, 2016)

Well well well, this is interesting. I thought I was done buying primes but an image stabilized 85mm f/1.8 sounds a bit juicy! I have the 135L and I love it but this would be more useful indoors at events and things. 

Looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 19, 2016)

I plan to buy this lens for sure. Sigma continues to ignore the elephant in the room and I'm a little tired of some of the issues I have with my Canon 85. It's currently my only lens I'm unhappy with so I would really like to upgrade this year if I can. The inclusion of stabilization makes this even sweeter.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 19, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>It appears Tamron is set to announce the Tamron SP 85mm F1.8 Di VC USD for Canon, Nikon and *Sony *mounts.</p>
> <p>Tamron recently teased new lenses coming for CP+.</p>
> <p>Will you be buying one? I’ll assume it’s going to be priced quite aggressively.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



That's interesting. I was expecting their 1.4.

At least now the proof may be in the pudding whether the Zeiss Batis 1.8/85 design is sourced from Tamron or not.


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely a little disappointed in F/1.8 vs F/1.2 or F/1.4. I would have liked to have seen more competition to the Canon "Baseball"

I really love the Canon F/1.2, though don't own a copy. Have been waiting on the Sigma ART and though it will likely be F1.4, and willing to trade F/1.2 for F/1.4 as long as the performance is close and the price noticeably, especially if the Sigma a little better in AF. I have been tempted at picking up a used Canon F/1.2 II, but really only want to spend around $1000 - $1200 which I think the Sigma will come at

Generally prefer Sigma Art to anything from Tamron, so a F/1.8, while having IS depending on price, will that be worth possibly $500 more versus my current Canon F/1.8 (Using the Canon 70-200 F/4 IS vs Non-IS as the base line (roughly $500 difference) 

I don't love my Canon F/1.8 so may be an interesting proposition, but not sure it will dissuade me from jonesing after a potential Sigma Art that may or may never be released and still more trying to find a cheaper / adequate version of the Baseball.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

I think Sigma 50-100/1.8 Art beats this one.
I mean for crops


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2016)

An 85 with IS ... YES


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2016)

This is a FL which merits IS for sure.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 19, 2016)

I bit disappointed in the f/1.8 as I too was hoping for f/1.4. But I'm guessing f/1.4 would have been impossible to implement along with VC.

I don't share the love/need for IS/VC as much as most people around here so maybe I'll keep my eye on the Sigma Art f/1.4. Either way I'm curious to see some reviews, images this lens can produce, and the price. If the image quality is a solid improvement over the Canon 85 f/1.8 and the price is reasonable, I may have to consider this lens.


----------



## grainier (Feb 19, 2016)

The key reason I carry my Canon 85/1.8 with me all the time is its AF speed. If Tamron is slower it'a non-starter for me, whatever the price and IQ are.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I bit disappointed in the f/1.8 as I too was hoping for f/1.4. But I'm guessing f/1.4 would have been impossible to implement along with VC.
> 
> I don't share the love/need for IS/VC as much as most people around here so maybe I'll keep my eye on the Sigma Art f/1.4. Either way I'm curious to see some reviews, images this lens can produce, and the price. If the image quality is a solid improvement over the Canon 85 f/1.8 and the price is reasonable, I may have to consider this lens.



In a portrait lens, which is what 85mm practically is IMHO, I'd take F1.4/F1.2 over VC any time.
Anyway, it must be good for videos then .


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I bit disappointed in the f/1.8 as I too was hoping for f/1.4. But I'm guessing f/1.4 would have been impossible to implement along with VC.
> ...



Most portraits are shot between f/2.8 and f/5.6 wide aperture is a specialty portrait.


----------



## grainier (Feb 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> I think Sigma 50-100/1.8 Art beats this one.
> I mean for crops



It's gonna cost more than 45/1.8 + this together.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

grainier said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sigma 50-100/1.8 Art beats this one.
> ...



45/1.8 + 55/1.8 + 65/1.8 + 75/1.8 + 85/1.8 + 95/1.8
:


----------



## N2itiv (Feb 19, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> ......................
> 
> If this lens is great wide open, it's more than likely ending up in my bag.
> 
> EDIT: I would rather it be an f/1.4 but seeing as how Sigma is unlikely to stabilize an 85/1.4... well...



I hear you. A stabilized 85mm would fit my needs nicely. Had the 24-105L, twice. Looking for more than it offers. I'll wait for reviews and pricing, then give it some time to see if people start reporting any initial unseen service issues before making the jump. Paired w/the 70-200L IS ll, that will handle nearly all my portrait needs.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2016)

Etienne said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Not really. For full body F1.2 is fine, or even preferable. Most pro's just don't bother using fast primes, they shoot with F2.8 zooms. That's why it's usually 2.8 ~ 5.6


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



What you shoot with depends on the type of photographer you are. I think nearly every wedding photographer uses primes...at least good ones. I think journalists are most commonly the ones not shooting with primes. When I am covering a journalism assignment, I bring my 16-35, 24-70, and 70-200 with either my 50 Art or 85mm. I may never bring the prime out of my bag, but it's with me just in case. I use primes as much as possible and as wide open as I can get away with to achieve the look I want.

- Kevin


----------



## grainier (Feb 19, 2016)

ecka said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



If you have no legs, then yes.


----------



## jd7 (Feb 19, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I bit disappointed in the f/1.8 as I too was hoping for f/1.4. But I'm guessing f/1.4 would have been impossible to implement along with VC.
> 
> I don't share the love/need for IS/VC as much as most people around here so maybe I'll keep my eye on the Sigma Art f/1.4. Either way I'm curious to see some reviews, images this lens can produce, and the price. If the image quality is a solid improvement over the Canon 85 f/1.8 and the price is reasonable, I may have to consider this lens.



+1. I don't see myself switching to this from my sigma 85 1.4 EX. In a prime - and especially a portrait prime - I want the wider aperture. 

Recently had a look at the Tamron 45 1.8 VC, but decided if I upgrade my 50 it would be to the 50 Art. Trying to tell myself I don't need a 50 prime at all though!


----------



## Perry (Feb 20, 2016)

How sure is the rumor about it being a 85mm 1.8? Instead of 1.4 since Tamron patented the 1.4 in 2014.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 20, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Agreed. I'd add to that it really depends on the client and the type of shot. Conservative, corporate headshots are one thing. An artsy, free spirited photoshoot is another. A good pro may have a style, but even he/she knows who butters their bread and will adapt for the shoot at hand.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 20, 2016)

jd7 said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > I bit disappointed in the f/1.8 as I too was hoping for f/1.4. But I'm guessing f/1.4 would have been impossible to implement along with VC.
> ...



Yep, I got a bit carried away for a while and in the last year have really worked on consolidating my gear and focus on what I need. I actually sold my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX. At the time I was anticipating/waiting for a possible new Canon 50mm. But more and more I'm reminding myself I don't need a 50mm prime. A good 35mm and 85mm should fill the need well enough.

I've never shot the Sigma 85 EX, but everyone raves about the IQ of that lens. The more I think about it, the lack of IS on my current Canon 85 f/1.8 has never held me back. I think if I want to upgrade my 85mm I'll hold off for an f/1.4 type of lens.


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



I'm a free type of photographer, I do it exclusively for pleasure. I don't carry any bazooka style optics  (like 70-200/2.8 ). I don't stage my shots. I wait for the moment. I rarely shoot must-gets, so I'm not bored with it enough to use whatever lens gets it with the least effort and time spent, like most professionals do.


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2016)

grainier said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



Regardless if you have legs or not, that's what that lens is.


----------



## grainier (Feb 20, 2016)

ecka said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



That remains to be seen - if it's usable wide open through its entire range.


----------



## funkboy (Feb 21, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> I plan to buy this lens for sure. Sigma continues to ignore the elephant in the room and I'm a little tired of some of the issues I have with my Canon 85. It's currently my only lens I'm unhappy with so I would really like to upgrade this year if I can. The inclusion of stabilization makes this even sweeter.



I love my 85 f/1.8 USM! Yes it purple-fringes at large apertures, but Lightroom fixes that easily enough.
My only real complaint is the crappy (& expensive) lens hood.

Curious to know your beef with it?


----------



## slclick (Mar 22, 2016)

grainier said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sigma 50-100/1.8 Art beats this one.
> ...



$749


----------



## MixPix (Mar 23, 2016)

Sounds good. I have 2 Tammy lenses and quite satisfied with them. I shall be having a look!


----------



## AlmostDecent (Mar 30, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>It appears Tamron is set to announce the Tamron SP 85mm F1.8 Di VC USD for Canon, Nikon and Sony mounts.</p>
> <p>Tamron recently teased new lenses coming for CP+.</p>
> <p>Will you be buying one? I’ll assume it’s going to be priced quite aggressively.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



B&H, and no doubt others, has it in stock now, and is shipping.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1233540-REG/tamron_sp_85mm_f_1_8_di.html


----------



## ecka (Apr 1, 2016)

slclick said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



$599 + $749 vs $1099


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 13, 2016)

funkboy said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to buy this lens for sure. Sigma continues to ignore the elephant in the room and I'm a little tired of some of the issues I have with my Canon 85. It's currently my only lens I'm unhappy with so I would really like to upgrade this year if I can. The inclusion of stabilization makes this even sweeter.
> ...



Well, as I always say to everyone, if it works for you, then don't worry about it. For me, personally, I don't like the optical flaws with the lens, but these are compromises you make for its very good price and small size and weight. The statement of "Lightroom fixes" it is also invalid because all it does is desaturate the fringe colors, not correct the flaw. This can work in many images, but not all. Take for example a shot I took during an engagement shoot where the male was wearing a shirt that aggravated the fringe problems with the lens. I knew this and looked for it immediately after taking a few shots and determined I needed to use another lens. It wasn't until I got home that I realized I made a super crucial choice because when I used the Lightroom tool to remove the fringe, it completely lost the color in his shirt stripes. Making his shirt light blue and gray instead of light blue and light pink.

I have the 1.8 and use it in a love/hate manor. I'll be upgrading the lens later this year is a Sigma Art comes out since this lens seems to have its own flaws that make me not willing to drop the coin - such as focus shift with aperture change.


----------



## bigrage (Aug 30, 2016)

I plan to buy this lens for sure


----------



## pixel8foto (Sep 6, 2016)

FWIW I've tried this lens out twice now and it's been...alright...but not been blown away. Admittedly they were quick and dirty tests but focus felt slow and sharpness disappointing at the largest aperture. Shame, as I wanted to like it, what with VC and as a lighter and more practical alternative to Canon's 85 1.2 and with a better MFD, less CA and better hit rate than the Canon 1.8.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Dec 7, 2016)

owning a crop body,

I am considering this Tamron 85mm VC and the Sigma 50-100mm.
Prime vs Zoom....


----------

